# George Buchanan



## Peter (Sep 9, 2004)

What do you think of this 16th century Scotsman and his political views? I just read his book De Jure Regni Apud Scotos; The Rights of the Crown in Scotland. I think he influenced Rutherford?

This is helpful: http://www.fact-index.com/g/ge/george_buchanan__humanist_.html

Here's an online version of The Rights of the Crown: http://www.constitution.org/cmt/buchanan/powers_crown.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2004)

George Buchanan was one of the heroes of the Reformed Faith. His contribution to a right understanding of civil magistracy is invaluable.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2005)

George Buchanan died on September 28, 1582.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

He was born 500 years ago this year.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)




----------

